# How do you insert a flash game into a website?



## juandaniel (Feb 8, 2010)

I recently downloaded a flash game, and I was wondering how can i import this game into my website? Is it possible to create a html out of this shockwave flash object to add to my website?



 I can't just take the html off the website because that website is blocked at my school, so im attempting to download the game and upload it to my website, how do I do this?


----------



## Lobar (Feb 8, 2010)

You should be able to do one better and save the .swf file to a flash drive and run it in your browser locally.  I'm sure the game's author would prefer you didn't upload his work to your own site.


----------



## Atrak (Feb 8, 2010)

Ack. Used to know this, but it's been a while. However, you don't 'import' it, you create an empty movie/game area on the site, definind the length and width in pixels, and then...damn it, it's been too long -.- . You use the location address of the game, though, don't import it. Also, as Lobar said, be sure you have the author's permission. Try MochiAd games. They are an advertising company that distributes games to gaming sites. The authors of the games incorporate the MochiAds into their games. It's all free. They're flash games as well.


----------



## Sho-Oxide (Feb 9, 2010)

With lots of lube


----------



## Joeyyy (Feb 9, 2010)

Cafegamer?


----------



## Unicorpse (Feb 9, 2010)

> <object width="550" height="400">
> <param name="movie" value="somefilename.swf">
> <embed src="somefilename.swf" width="550" height="400">
> </embed>
> </object>



Insert correct file source, width, and height.  This is the HTML code for it.


----------

